# New pygmy baby boy



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

He was born on the 10th.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So cute! Love gray colored goats. Congrats:stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a cutie!


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

New pic! Please excuse the hay on the floor. I sweep several times a day but it's hard to keep it out of the house when your goat is living indoors!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks like he is doing well!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He's definitely a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

Adorable!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

oh he sure is a cutie!!


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Our 19 day old pygmy buckling is mounting and humping his 24 day old cousin. Should I keep them apart? He only tries this for a few minutes and then they just play normally after that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, that is normal goat behavior.


----------

